# Potential 2015 Cedar Point Rally



## Todd&Regan

It was about this time last year discussion began about the 2014 Cedar Point Rally. With that rally being a success, I figured it was time to see if anyone would be interested in a 2015 Cedar Point Rally. We had a great time and met some wonderful people. The tentative dates would be June 26-July 5, 2015. Same as this years rally, you can attend anytime during those dates. So who's interested?

Todd


----------



## TwoElkhounds

We are in.

As a matter of fact, we already have our reservations over the Fourth.

DAN


----------



## mike

We are definately interested. We are sorry we missed it but really want to go next year. Thanks


----------



## outbackmac

is this happening or not?


----------



## Todd&Regan

Depends if we get enough interest. This past summer I think we had around 10 that attended. I know myself and TwoElkhounds are planning on going to Cedar Point in late June-early July next year whether or not it's an official rally. We'll wait another month or two to make the call if it's a official rally or not. Ideally I'd like to see at least 8 members to be on board before it becomes an official rally. If you think you'd might want to go over the July 4th weekend, you would want to make your reservations now because they will book up months in advance for that weekend. You won't be billed until next year after Cedar Point sets their prices.

Todd


----------



## ashnic

New member near Dayton, Ohio...would love to be able to plan a trip up to the point and meet some of you all...


----------



## Just Add Dirt

We're prollly in; panning a trip to Yellowstone and this would definitely be a waypoint for a couple days.


----------



## H2oSprayer

Our summer calendar has at at Cedar Point from August 2nd - 6th, o it looks like we are going to miss you by a month. Maybe our 2016 summer will mesh a bit better.


----------



## mike

Chris,

We might be able to joing you. I will give u a call after the holidays. Anyone else going and did u book already?


----------



## Todd&Regan

Looks like we have five who are interested or will be attending at this point. The Cedar Point Campground is already booked for the nights of July 3 and 4, but sites are still available for the days just prior to the July 4th weekend. We booked a site for June 30-July 3.


----------



## villui

Omg we will miss this one again.







booked for Ocean lakes the same week. family really wants to go to Cedar Point.

quote name='Todd&Regan' date='23 September 2014 - 07:58 PM' timestamp='1411520283' post='517130']
It was about this time last year discussion began about the 2014 Cedar Point Rally. With that rally being a success, I figured it was time to see if anyone would be interested in a 2015 Cedar Point Rally. We had a great time and met some wonderful people. The tentative dates would be June 26-July 5, 2015. Same as this years rally, you can attend anytime during those dates. So who's interested?

Todd
[/quote]


----------



## Todd&Regan

For those thinking of attending, you might want to make your reservation ASAP so you get a site for your desired dates. Please advise on this thread if you make a reservation and the dates so I can add you to the list of attendees. So far it's just me and and TwoElkhounds I know have already made reservations. Thanks!

Todd


----------



## Fanatical1

We would like to go, but probably wont make it. We have a trip planned with my brother in southern Ohio over the 4th. Have fun and enjoy CP!


----------



## Just Add Dirt

villui said:


> It was about this time last year discussion began about the 2014 Cedar Point Rally. With that rally being a success, I figured it was time to see if anyone would be interested in a 2015 Cedar Point Rally. We had a great time and met some wonderful people. The tentative dates would be June 26-July 5, 2015. Same as this years rally, you can attend anytime during those dates. So who's interested?
> 
> Todd


Gonna call this week and make reservations we'll be there from the morning of Thursday June 25th - Monday the 29th, then off to Yellowstone.


----------



## Todd&Regan

Just Add Dirt said:


> Gonna call this week and make reservations we'll be there from the morning of Thursday June 25th - Monday the 29th, then off to Yellowstone.


We're going to miss you by a day as we will be arriving on Tuesday June 30th. Hope you enjoy your trip though!

Todd


----------



## Todd&Regan

So far there's only 3 who have made reservations at CP over the proposed rally dates: myself, TwoElkhounds, and Just Add Dirt. It doesn't appear a CP rally is going to happen this year. I understand many of us work full-time and have children in school and involved in other activities, and CP isn't the cheapest place to stay and visit. With that being said, everyone is still welcome to join us in late June-early July. Just let us know on this thread if your coming and the dates so we can look out for you and meet. I hope everyone has a wonderful camping season this year!

Todd


----------



## Just Add Dirt

We ended up at CP in late July; it was hot but not unbearable. We had a great time. Discovered a new coaster is coming to CP in 2016, called Valravn. It's a record setting "dive coaster" Valrven. We also visited Carowinds in Charlott NC. Some of the rides there rival CP and they have a nice CG right there. The prices are much more reasonable too.


----------

